# Why do Space Marines hold their guns by the muzzle?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I've noticed that for some reason a lot of Space Marines hold their guns by the muzzle whenever they're handling them one-handed, rather than by the trigger grip which seems more logical. Anyone know why they're modelled this way?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i cant say i have ever seen a marine model holding the bolter by the muzzle


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

perhaps you can give us a picture example Sullen, because i do not know of an example that fits your description.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

You can sometimes see SM figures holding the bolter by the forward grip (not the muzzle, which is the end of the barrell). This is normally done for artistic purposes and not for any other reason as far as I can tell. I have not seen a mini like that for some time though.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

you know the muzzle is basically the end of the barrel right?, just in case your confusing it with another part, cus I've never seen any art or model holding any weapon by the barrel


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Besides.. holding it by the barrel will burn their little handsiesss


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> Besides.. holding it by the barrel will burn their little handsiesss


i now have visions of some very limp wristed camp space marines mincing around in my mind!:shok:


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i now have visions of some very limp wristed camp space marines mincing around in my mind!:shok:


you mean blood angels:laugh:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> you mean blood angels:laugh:


They are called "Gayngels" actually....


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I've never seen a Space Marine holding a Bolter by the muzzle, but if I did I wouldn't argue with them.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

From a military stand point letting go of the pistol grip when needing to do something is kind of common, it allows you to have use of normally your primary hand as well as minimizes accidental discharges, this logic is slightly flawed with SMs. Other then that I would have to say artistic license.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Methinks he means like this:










The Black Reach Captain is one of only two models i know that are modelled like this; The other one being the Pewter Space Marine Bikers


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

That is not the muzzle though.....


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

Like djinn24 says. For example when you need to throw a grenade. The weapon is more balanced when holding the barrel than the pistol grip


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I think he means the forward hand grip that is located on the lower side of the mid-barrel on most rifles. Although, there is at least one rogue trader models that have the weapon's stock on the ground, and the marine is holding it by the muzzle. I wonder why they never use their slings. It'd be nice to see some "at ease" modeled space marines, right?

Speaking of messed up arms and wrists, has anyone noticed that the right armed powerfist with the assault squad and the right armed wolf claw on the space wolves spru both have messed up looking elbows? The hands are both in a palms down pose and extended, so the elbows should have the pointy end pointed outboard, not downwards. It's sorta creepy.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i now have visions of some very limp wristed camp space marines mincing around in my mind!:shok:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

That part of a rifle is called a hand guard and can be used to hold a weapon system. 
Its a guard the prevents someone from holding the exposed barrel and burning their hands. The barrel actually starts right infront of the breach (the place the expended shells are ejected)
Not an issue for SM's to worry about I am sure but dont forget a guy called jes goodwin invented these figures in the 80's.

For those that want to argue my last job was as an instuctor at a millitary training esablishment


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

And you can tell that by the use of the term 'weapon system'. There's only instructors and the occasional anal SNCO I've heard use that term! lol ;-)

:goodpost:


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Aside from what a few people have said about IRL practicalities of handling a weapon that way, it's also a lot easier to model a SM like that. Firstly, it looks a lot more natural (I think) to have them holding the guns in their right left hands. It just looks more ballanced that way. But also, most weapon alternatives are for their right hands. Power fists, granades, swords, ect. are nearly allways right hands.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Coldshrike said:


> But also, most weapon alternatives are for their right hands. Power fists, granades, swords, ect. are nearly allways right hands.


really?
power fist, claw, sword, chainsword all left









pointy, sword, apothecary parts, all left








tactical chainsword left
assault squad shield left
devvie squad fist and sword left
anything else usually use the same sprues, heck apart from the assault squads power fist+sword I think everything else like that is left handed


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

I did write this without looking at a sprue. I cuold be mistaken >_>

Eitherway, having just finished off a SM tac squad, it's a lot easier to do stuff with THEM if you want to play with their right hand. That much I can me certian of.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> tactical chainsword left
> assault squad shield left
> devvie squad fist and sword left
> anything else usually use the same sprues, heck apart from the assault squads power fist+sword I think everything else like that is left hande


A genuine lefty right there in the center. Never noticed this before; I presumed everything was modelled as a righty!


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Assault marines have some leftys i think 2 a sprue.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

Tac squads come with chainswords and pistols in both hands for the seargent, so you could duel wield either. All space marines are ambidextrous anyway. The idea of holding their weapons in a particular hand is just to always show their chapter colours.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

It would make sense to have half your marines holding it one way and the other half the opposite way. When you hold a rifle, you have a strong side (side the weapon is pointed at) and a weak side. If you mix up your left and right sided shooters, you cover both sides equally. Unfortunately, Citadel doesn't make a left arm molded to be holding the pistol grip. You have to modify the models to make it so.


----------

